# jackall flick shake worm



## dedawg1149 (Aug 12, 2008)

has anyone used these riged with a jig hesd i am looking for any feed back


----------



## Nickk (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven't but I know people who have done well with them this year. I was fishing with a guy and he was using those and I was using a shakey and our results were similar.


----------

